# Tweaked chain stay on on my 2009 Six 6?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I noticed this noticeable space difference between my wheel and chain stay yesterday. 

The first thing I checked was the quick release and made sure the wheel was in the dropouts all the way. It was perfect.

Next, I thought it was the wheel dish since I just had my wheel trued up about 3 week ago.

I took the whole bike back the the LBS that I had the wheel truing done at to show them. They checked the dish and it was dead on. They showed me my seat stay had the wheel centered.

Since they aren't a Cdale dealer, they told me to take it to a dealer to verify the chain stay is not supposed to be off like that. They didn't think it was and I don't think so either. 

Anyone know if the chain stay is supposed to be off like this?
View attachment 225245



I am the original owner, so I hope it's a warranty issue. This sucks because I just got this bike just the way I like it.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

NO it is NOT!!! Warranty it and you will probably get an 2011 Super6. I am sure it was not like that when new. Something has probably come unbonded or there is a void somewhere.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This frame is definitely misalign and I have seen a Scott bike frame with the same problem, talk to your LBS or rep and have them do a frame replacement.BTW that is not a system six or super six ?


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

zamboni said:


> This frame is definitely misalign and I have seen a Scott bike frame with the same problem, talk to your LBS or rep and have them do a frame replacement.BTW that is not a system six or super six ?



Ha ha...I just noticed the carbon lay up too....So what model frame is it?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

zamboni said:


> This frame is definitely misalign and I have seen a Scott bike frame with the same problem, talk to your LBS or rep and have them do a frame replacement.BTW that is not a system six or super six ?


No it's just plain old model Six 6. I couldn't afford all the "super" stuff back when I bought it. It's their entry level Six from 2009.

I took a CAAD10 for a short spin recently. I liked it. Maybe I'll ask if that is an option too.


I do like my ride comfort, but liked the positioning of the Six vs the synapse. I got the carbon bar and stem thing going. 

Is there much of a ride/comfort difference between the 2011 full carbon system six and the full Al CAAD10?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Briko said:


> Ha ha...I just noticed the carbon lay up too....So what model frame is it?


It's a 2009 Six. It has a rear carbon triangle. 

Here is a pic of the full bike and rear triangle. The parts aren't stock. 

View attachment 225284



View attachment 225285


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

You need to check the wheel is sitting properly in the dropouts first. Repeat the experiment with another rear wheel.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cryoplasm said:


> You need to check the wheel is sitting properly in the dropouts first. Repeat the experiment with another rear wheel.


That's the first thing I checked and did the LBS. I put my trainer wheel on and it's off there too. It only has a 23 tire, but I could still there was a difference.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ziscwg said:


> It's a 2009 Six. It has a rear carbon triangle.
> 
> Here is a pic of the full bike and rear triangle. The parts aren't stock.
> 
> ...


This is a carbon six not system six, did you buy this frame from your LBS or off eBay ?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I forgot to mention the front is aluminum and rear triangle is carbon, not a big seller for Cannondale.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

zamboni said:


> This is a carbon six not system six, did you buy this frame from your LBS or off eBay ?


I got it from my LBS.

It was a 2009 close out I got last yr


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

zamboni said:


> I forgot to mention the front is aluminum and rear triangle is carbon, not a big seller for Cannondale.


I knew it was carbon/Al. I haven't seen many of these out there. I guess I know why.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure your LBS will resolve the problem you had but it will take some time for the rep to exam and make a decision.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

zamboni said:


> I'm sure your LBS will resolve the problem you had but it will take some time for the rep to exam and make a decision.


I'm sure they will to. They have always found a way to make sure I'm happy


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ziscwg said:


> I'm sure they will to. They have always found a way to make sure I'm happy


Keep us posted.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

zamboni said:


> This frame is definitely misalign and I have seen a Scott bike frame with the same problem, talk to your LBS or rep and have them do a frame replacement.BTW that is not a system six or super six ?


 EVERY single high end Scott frame I have seen looks like that. it always freaks me out seeing that because there are at least 20-25 Scott bikes on every training ride. even just looking at all the ones in store do that around the chainstay so it must be designed that way. I have never see that on a Cannondale though.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I should pay attention when I'm in the shop next time and see if other Scott bike are like that.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Update:
The LBS said the drop out was a tad worn from trainer use, maybe. However, the dropouts are off by a lot. They said I would have had to have been in there with a file for them to be that far off. It was a mfg that way. So, warranty.

So, CAAD10 in red  coming my way in a week or so. It's in stock at Cdale according the the LBS. They are not going to charge for the parts swap since I got the bike there. :thumbsup: I only have to pay for new brake/shifter housing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The bad side is it's raining. So, I have to be on the trainer and that was my trainer bike  

I guess I can muddle though the next week while looking forward to my new rig in a week or two.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Update #2
The CAAD10 frame is in. Wow is that thing lite for it's size. I wanted to put a weight on it to make sure it didn't float away. The LBS guys say it will be ready a day or two at the most.

I wonder if my wife will get mad when she comes to bed and see I put the bike in her place in our bed???? Hummmmmmm.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Man don't do it! It may seam like a funny / good idea now, but it could backfire and your new CAAD10 will be sleeping in the garage.
Did the shop charge you to swap out parts?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

get the the supersix 2011 if there's an option,I bet you'll never look back..



ziscwg said:


> No it's just plain old model Six 6. I couldn't afford all the "super" stuff back when I bought it. It's their entry level Six from 2009.
> 
> I took a CAAD10 for a short spin recently. I liked it. Maybe I'll ask if that is an option too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Man don't do it! It may seam like a funny / good idea now, but it could backfire and your new CAAD10 will be sleeping in the garage.
> Did the shop charge you to swap out parts?


No charge since I bought it there (Sports Basement in Sunnyvale). :thumbsup: I had to pay for BB30 bearings and those Derlin cup adapters for my SRAM GXP cranks. The crankset was barely 1 month old :mad2: .


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> get the the supersix 2011 if there's an option,I bet you'll never look back..


I got the CAAD10. I'm very happy with it. I only got a short cruiser ride in last night. I hope to put it through some hill work and little dirt (fireroad) tomorrow.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

*New hot redhead in the house..............*

I got her on a real ride today with some good climbs. Very quick and responsive, yet still very smooth. When I took it onto the fire road, it was still smooth sailing. 
View attachment 227156


View attachment 227157


View attachment 227158


Oh, and she likes to get dirty.................
View attachment 227159



View attachment 227160


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new CAAD 10 ziscwg! Well done! Enjoy that beast!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The red frame looks killer! The white on the Force parts blend in nicely...buuuut...can you please flip that stem?


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice - and good call on the wheel upgrade!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks killer... and flip that stem. ; )


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> The red frame looks killer! The white on the Force parts blend in nicely...buuuut...can you please flip that stem?


I know, it looks a little dorky.

I can't flip the stem yet. It puts leans me too far forward at this time, thus putting to much weight on my hands. I had a back injury that reeked havoc on my flexibility. 

My bike fitter has tried various set ups for me. I also have crappy knees. So, I have to set saddle height/fore/aft for that first, then we go to bar reach. 

I have been training for year now to get my core strength and flexibility up for road riding. 

I hope in the next few months to flip the stem.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Looks killer... and flip that stem. ; )


Yeah, I know it looks dorky, read above. I'll get there


----------

